# Next week



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Looks like the suf might flaten out next week ,let's hope so ....


----------



## lipjerker (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah but what will the water look like? It's a mud hole all the way to the Yucatan.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

artys only said:


> Looks like the suf might flaten out next week ,let's hope so ....


Too good to be true, I'm off for the next 12 days......


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

BretE said:


> Too good to be true, I'm off for the next 12 days......


Brett let me know if you need a wading partner , I am off right now and more than likely next week also . I am willing to give it a go .!tuna!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

artys only said:


> Brett let me know if you need a wading partner , I am off right now and more than likely next week also . I am willing to give it a go .!tuna!


Will do, if it lays down, I'll be out there everyday. I think I have a better chance there than out of my boat right now the way the water around me is tore up!......company tournament Wed through Sat, I'll be grinding....


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

lipjerker said:


> Yeah but what will the water look like? It's a mud hole all the way to the Yucatan.


 So...how long normally, before the surf gets fishable?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

4 or 5 days if the wind corporates but we will see mid week it might be worth a try .


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

What surf are yall talking about? Freeport,Gaveston?


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Shrimpguts said:


> What surf are yall talking about? Freeport,Gaveston?[/QUOTE
> 
> Whichevers clever


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm retired (don't be jealous, I earned it!) and was thinking about a mid week run. Galveston, or Surfside? Freshwater, kinda soucks right now. Anyone fished High Island?:headknock


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

I'm heading to PINS tonight hope is somewhat flat.


----------

